# Duramax Diesel Tune



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Duramax Tuner - SPADE - Cruze Diesel SPADE Tuner

check it out


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qupdf3DKVc


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks really nice! To bad I have a warranty to worry about 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought about going with this one, but no one apparently has this tune.

Quite a few have the Fleece tune and are happy so that's what I went with.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, now I need more info. I have been looking at the EFI Live.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've been drooling over these 700.00 tuners since I picked up my CDI, The HUGE increase in low RPM TQ is both exiciting and concerning. At 178ftlbs over stock @ 2100 that's atleast 3x the stress on everything mechanical between the pistons and the road.



BTW: don't get me wrong, I'll probably pull trigger on a tuner before long. Just thinking "out loud" here.


----------

